

Why I Left Windows - user_235711
http://blog.jonathanoliver.com/why-i-left-windows/

======
agumonkey
The automation argument is biased, it's a culture shock, Windows scripting =>
VB.

\- can do a fair share of things in it

\- is probably a little step above bash, sure the language has its defects but
well bash too

\- many MS programs are COM objects, meaning you can dig into and glue them
with it

The issue here is that Microsoft is not giving customization and automation to
users as a first class feature, I believe you have to get into the MSDN world
and way of things to start understanding how windows works and is tooled. The
shell could be improved but again it's a culture issue, to MS, coding is done
in a GUI IDE. People wrote a better cmd.exe (its on github) and of course
there's powershell which is said to be very powerfull (which I believe too).

------
Piskvorrr
Just the (lack of) package management and a sane update system would be reason
enough. Want to install something? Well good luck scouring the Web for the
correct, up-to-date installer; with luck, it will also contain its
dependencies.

And don't get me started on "Update system? What update system?" resulting in
a) outdated apps and/or b) one updater per app. Chrome has one, Adobe Flash
has another, Adobe Reader has yet a different one, and Java the Hutt has a
completely different one (of course they're all hogging memory).

Why MS doesn't allow integration into Windows Update is completely beyond my
understanding. What year is this, 1998?

------
tosseraccount
Another big problem with windows is ... what is that process running? They
can't even document for users trying to tweak things what processes are and
whether they're important. Microsoft should adopt bash and provide man pages.

